# Rubbermaid Blue Ice



## VickieB (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the Rubbermaid Blue Ice for their rabbits on hot days? Today turned out a bit hotter than I had planned, and I didn't have any frozen water bottles prepared for the bunnies. I found my husband's blue ice in the freezer and put those out with them and they seem to be loving them. I have a few laying against them, one on top, and another kicked back with her feet propped up on it.  I'm thinking of buying more of these and using them, since they are flat and easy for the rabbits to lay on, and they're suppose to stay cold longer than ice, but was wondering if rabbits could chew through them. (They are made of a heavy duty plastic) Does anyone have experience using them to cool their bunnies? (I am a newby and am clueless with what the rabbits might do)   I'm going to try posting a link to the blue ice packs.    http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Bl...368826045&sr=1-1&keywords=rubbermaid+blue+ice


----------



## VickieB (May 17, 2013)

I've posted this question in the wrong group. How does one delete or move a message?


----------



## DianeS (May 18, 2013)

Rabbits will indeed chew through them. They chew through plastic bottles, too. It's no big deal with the plastic bottles since they're cheap and all it does is dump water through the bottom of the cage and maybe get the rabbit wet in the process. If the ice is still frozen when the bottle is chewed then the rabbit gets to lick some ice if it wants, before it melts. But the blue ice ones would dump whatever chemicals are in it onto the rabbits, too. Chemicals on their feet, in their mouth, in all that good rabbit poop you were probably going to use for fertilizer... 

If you like having frozen flat things like ice packs, try freezing water in a ziploc bag instead. At least then when they chewed through it would just be water.


----------



## fluttervale (May 18, 2013)

I gave them to my guinea pigs (in the house--it was 95 degrees out and the AC was NOT keeping up) and they chewed them all open.  Made a good right mess.  Not easy to clean out of carpet, either.


----------



## VickieB (May 18, 2013)

Ohhhhh... I watched them yesterday after putting them in, and they never did chew on them. But I was concerned that someday they might try. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## currycomb1 (May 18, 2013)

ceramic floor tile, frozen in freezer will help a little also. i also froze small butter dishes, popped the ice out and put in their water bowls. kept the water cold and they played in the bowls, keeping themselves cool


----------

